# Fracino Grinder - not working?



## timrhoffmann

Hi all, recently bought a Fracino Classic Group 2 (crica 2006 model), and grinder. Although the grinder seems to operate well, when I grind I simply can't find a setting which isn't extremely coarse (ie finest setting only splits the beans into about 20 parts rather than a nice smooth grind. I believe the grinder is a B or T model, but again circa 2006.

Do you think this is because the blades are no longer sharp, or am I doing something wrong? The hopper has an 'F' and 'G' on the base which can be rotated round, which I assume allows for different fineness of grind, but I can't seem to find a setting which provides a nice grind.

Any advice welcome!








Cheers,

Tim


----------



## funinacup

Switch on the grinder with no beans in it, and turn the adjustment collar finer until you feel slightly resistance and hear a very faint metal on metal sound - i think this is clockwise but could be wrong. There is sometimes a picture of small dots (finer) or large dots (coarser), indicating which way to turn.

This is the point at which the burrs are touching (finest setting) so go back two or 3 steps coarser and you should be in the ballpark. If you need to make the blades touch/nearly touch then you need new blades. Easy!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Glenn

F = Fine

G = Gross (aka Coarse / Large)

Turn as far towards F as possible

Probably burrs required.

Can you dismantle and send a picture?


----------



## coffeebean

Sounds like new burrs needed - could you post a pic of the whole grinder and I'll be able to see which model it is?

Andy


----------



## timrhoffmann

coffeebean said:


> Sounds like new burrs needed - could you post a pic of the whole grinder and I'll be able to see which model it is?
> 
> Andy


Grahpic attached - I only tried it out for 5/10 mins but think I tried just about every setting without too much luck. I can try dismantling it tonight. Photo attached.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## coffeebean

Looks like a model B to me (rebadged Cunill Brasil). 99% certain it's the grinder blades that need replacing from what you have said!


----------



## timrhoffmann

coffeebean said:


> Looks like a model B to me (rebadged Cunill Brasil). 99% certain it's the grinder blades that need replacing from what you have said!


Thanks - I opened it up a bit tonight to have a better look. It may well be the blades, but from a distance they seem in pretty good nick. What confuses me is that the 'F' and 'G' settings I thought would push the top blades further down or similar, but when rotating round it doesnt seem to do anything at all other than rotate the top head? They don't get closer and the coarseness of bean coming out doesn't vary at all. I'm quite new to this game but I figured the top (stationary) blade and bottom rotating blade should be quite close together. There is what seems to be a 10mm gap between them.

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## espressotechno

Unplug the grinder & empty the hopper.

Remove the hopper & hoover out any beans inside the collar. Spin the shaft by hand to loosen any beans etc.

F= Fine: Turn the collar (ie the top blade) towards F until you feel / hear the blades touching...twist the shaft by hand if necessary.

THEN back off the collar by 1/4 of a turn.

Re-assemble, put some beans in the hopper, then grind & adjust.....the first grind will probably be too coarse......just 1 click of the collar locking hole at a time.....

Feel each test grind with your fingers: The right grind feels quite "fine" - not grainy - and comes out of the grinder spout in a slow "pour" (not a shower).

You're aiming for the grind which makes a single espresso in 20-25 seconds, with the "mouses tail" coffee stream out of the spout.

Cunhill blades are easy to source & cheapish.

To replace the blades, turn the collar towards G until it comes off completely (watch out for the spring under the locking pin !).

To remove the bottom blade, insert a wedge of wood between the blade carrier & the side wall to stop it spinning.

Re-assembly & adjustment as above.......


----------



## timrhoffmann

espressotechno said:


> Unplug the grinder & empty the hopper.
> 
> Remove the hopper & hoover out any beans inside the collar. Spin the shaft by hand to loosen any beans etc.
> 
> F= Fine: Turn the collar (ie the top blade) towards F until you feel / hear the blades touching...twist the shaft by hand if necessary.
> 
> THEN back off the collar by 1/4 of a turn.
> 
> Re-assemble, put some beans in the hopper, then grind & adjust.....the first grind will probably be too coarse......just 1 click of the collar locking hole at a time.....
> 
> Feel each test grind with your fingers: The right grind feels quite "fine" - not grainy - and comes out of the grinder spout in a slow "pour" (not a shower).
> 
> You're aiming for the grind which makes a single espresso in 20-25 seconds, with the "mouses tail" coffee stream out of the spout.
> 
> Cunhill blades are easy to source & cheapish.
> 
> To replace the blades, turn the collar towards G until it comes off completely (watch out for the spring under the locking pin !).
> 
> To remove the bottom blade, insert a wedge of wood between the blade carrier & the side wall to stop it spinning.
> 
> Re-assembly & adjustment as above.......


Hi

Thank you so much, that's a fantastic response!

Although that in theory sounds like the right thing to try, I think the issue is that the thread of the top burr has worn out, because no matter how much I rotate it towards F or G, it just spins around without getting any closer to the bottom burr (ie they never touch). So I think the thread has worn down, preventing them from getting anywhere near each other, which is the issue!

I will look to source a new one, and hope that solves the problem.

Thanks again,

Tim


----------



## coffeebean

If you rotate it towards G can you take the top part off or is it stuck there?


----------



## timrhoffmann

coffeebean said:


> If you rotate it towards G can you take the top part off or is it stuck there?


Thanks guys - I tried again and managed to get the two burrs to touch. I twist round until they touch and then uwind by about a quarter, but unfortunately the result is still relatively course (very small, but not quite dust-like) even if I get them even closer. Also, it seems even if I unwind by a quarter, by the time the grind is finished, they are touching again, which I'm sure isn't good? Does this indicate that the burrs have been worn down and need replacing? I can't seem to get a very fine, almost dust-like finish


----------

